# Personal best



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Whats your personal best and biggest fish caught from the surfminus sharks and rays.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

well i thot i had a remora one time but it ended up bein about a 7 inch cobia!! (no sucker on its head)it amazed me n my dad


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

This year its been a 36" Red, a 22" black, and a 19" Pompano.

I did fight a monster cow nose ray to the shore only for it to break the leader at the last moment, it had to be 3 1/2 across the wings.

It seems the worse the conditions the bigger the fish. I had more larger fish in Feb and March on cold rough windy miserable mornings.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

40.5" red, 21" pomp.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

and hes back


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Who are you referring to?


----------

